# B8 Audi solutions?



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Possibly bagging a B8 chassis in the near future. Are there any direct shock replacement setup options or is modifying B7 parts the only route now?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Airrex has the only kit on the market at the moment, as far as I know. Or you can try getting ahold of Bagyard.

As for rears I feel like C6 A6 Airlift rears would work better on a B8 than the B7 kit, that's just going from pictures.... either would require some custom solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VR6 NRG said:


> Possibly bagging a B8 chassis in the near future. Are there any direct shock replacement setup options or is modifying B7 parts the only route now?


The B6/7 Kit is by far the easiest to mod and make fit.

We have had several customer modify it to fit and they're pleased with the results. :beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The B6/7 Kit is by far the easiest to mod and make fit.
> 
> We have had several customer modify it to fit and they're pleased with the results. :beer:


Which cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've done two B8 A4's and an S5 with no issues :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Keep an eye out for an Air Lift specific B8 kit coming in 2013.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Keep an eye out for an Air Lift specific B8 kit coming in 2013.


We're so excited for this Tom!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Great news Tom. Any approximate ETA?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6 NRG said:


> Great news Tom. Any approximate ETA?


Last I heard, we were looking at a mid to late summer release.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This is another option for those who want to do Bag-Over-Coils.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

i'd prefer not to have to mod anything on the car as its a lease.

Tom you will be contacted soon about the B8 specific kit.

car in question:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is some exciting news for B8 owners. We have completed the very first B8 specific Air Lift Performance proto type kit. Now it is time to get several thousand miles on the car to validate our design before releasing it to market. We are working to release this new application early this spring.


Here are a few teaser shots of the test mule sitting on a set of 19 x 9.5 Rotiform SNA's


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

its pretty straight forward on the front and same on the back i think


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

oh my goodness thats hot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We just got word from Corey @ Air Lift, these new B8 kits are being released on march 1st!!


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Will these new airlift air struts be fully adjustable? Meaning double tapped like coilovers? Cant wait? Should be getting my tax retires back around that time!


----------

